# El vacio y su resistencia.



## GomezF (Nov 9, 2010)

Buenas electrónicos,

Tenga una duda:

El otro día mientras hacía un par de cuentas empecé a pensar en la ley de Ohm (I=E/R) y me puse a pensar si el vacío es 0 ohms (cosa que asumo porque no estoy seguro) la electricidad no puede correr a través de el de un cuerpo a otro, llegué a esta conclusión porque si la R es 0 la cuenta no tiene solución (ta que un número dividido por 0 se dice que no tiene solución), la verdad es que no estoy seguro, así que dejo mi duda:

¿Puede la electricidad viajar a través del vacío?

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2010)

Y entonces como anda la estación espacial? A bicicleta no creo! XD
Además, el vacío como tal no existe, siempre existirán y desaparecerán partículas en el.

Saludos!


----------



## GomezF (Nov 9, 2010)

Jeje, un vacío perfecto no se da en la realidad ¿no?

No entendí lo de la estación espacial, porque esta funciona convirtiendo la energía UV del sol el electricidad.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2010)

Aún en el vacío un conductor conduce electricidad. Por eso mencioné a la estación espacial, ya que trabaja aún en el vacío del espacio exterior. No encuentro razón como para que el vacío modifique las propiedades de un conductor.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> .....me puse a pensar si el vacío es 0 ohms (cosa que asumo porque no estoy seguro) la electricidad no puede correr a través de el de un cuerpo a otro, ...


 Resistencia del vacío 0 Ohms 
Si fuera así el vacío sería un superconductor

No sera que la resistencia del vacío es infinito




Tacatomon dijo:


> Aún en el vacío un conductor conduce electricidad. ....


Me parece que te fuiste del tema.


----------



## GomezF (Nov 9, 2010)

Creo que no me hice entender, no digo que la electricidad no viaje por un conductor que esté en el vacío, lo que digo es que la electricidad no viaja a través del vacío mismo, por ej: hay dos cuerpos de Cu separados por una distancia X, pero entre ellos no hay nada (entiéndase vacío, ni aire, ni nada). ¿Salvaría la electricidad esa distancia por muy cerca que estén los cuerpos uno del otro pero sin llegarse a tocar? ese es mi punto.


----------



## @f2504 (Nov 9, 2010)

el vacio tiene propiedades interesantes...
en electromagnetismo se considera que los parametros constitutivos de el vacio son:
μ=1.26 E-6 H/m    [henrio por metro]    (permeabilidad magnetica)
ε=8.85 E-012 F/m [faradio por metro]   (permitividad o constante dielectrica)
*σ=0 S/m*          [siemens por metro] (conductividad electrica)
Si la conductividad del vacio es 0 esto quiere decir que NO se puede transmitir electricidad, pero si las ondas electromagnéticas a través de él:
La *impedancia de onda* del vacio es de 120pi Ω, que es aproximadamente 377Ω


> ...porque esta funciona convirtiendo la energía UV del sol el electricidad



Tienes toda la razón!


----------



## mcrven (Nov 9, 2010)

A ver si logro aclarar algo:
Gomez, hablas de dos cosas que son, prácticamente, antagónicas.
R=0, significa que no hay oposición al paso de la corriente eléctrica. Sería lo que llamaríamos el conductor perfecto. O sea conductáncia infinita.

El vacío muestra conductáncia = 0 (mho = 0), esto significa R = infinito. En el caso del flujo de electrones, se supone que no habría flujo a través del vacío.

Sin embargo, te recuerdo los tubos o válvulas electrónicas, en las cuales, un flujo de electrones emitidos por el cátodo, fluye hacia la placa, atraido por un alto voltaje que la alimenta. Se establece una corriente sin contacto galvánico, o sea, sin cables, sin R. La capacidad de transferir electrones de las valvulas, se denomina Transconductáncia y la magnitud se mide en µ-mhos. Mho es el invesro de ohm.

Así que, a través del espacio, no hay un tendido de conductores pero, si fluy partículas a través de él. Recuerda la luz, los gases, rayos gamma, etc.

Al espacio, se le asigna la condición de vacío, sin embargo, esta aseveración es completamente falsa. No hay aire, en la proporción que se requiere para respirar, tal cómo nosotros la conocemos. Pero está lleno de otras cosas que ni siquiera podemos percibir.

Lo que dice tacatomon es cierto, el sistema eléctrico de las naves espaciales, funciona en ese supuesto vacío, pero esto no es tal. El supuesto vacío rodea la nave, pero la electricidad fluye en los circuitos poque, éstos, están conectados con cables.

Saludos:


----------



## GomezF (Nov 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No sera que la resistencia del vacío es infinito



Ah... la resistencia es infinita, no se me cruzó tomarla de esa forma. Creo que ahora entiendo más.

Gracias. 



mcrven dijo:


> A ver si logro aclarar algo:
> Gomez, hablas de dos cosas que son, prácticamente, antagónicas.
> R=0, significa que no hay oposición al paso de la corriente eléctrica. Sería lo que llamaríamos el conductor perfecto. O sea conductáncia infinita.
> 
> ...



Bueno, sé que las ondas electromagnéticas viajan a travéz de él, tomé la R del vacío como 0, basandomé en:



> En los números naturales, enteros y reales, la división por cero no posee un valor definido, debido a que para todo número n, el producto n · 0 = 0, por lo que el 0 no tiene inverso multiplicativo.



Por lo tanto creí que la electricidad no viajaría a través de él porque no era matemáticamente posible resolverlo (esto es teoría), pero no se me cruzó ni cuadrado pensar en los tubos de vacío (debo admitir que sé poco sobre estos y debería ampliar el conocimiento sobre estos, pero eso lo dejo para otro día).

Otra cosa que aprendía leyendo un libro de química es que caundo un generador produce corriente eléctrica y esta se mueve a través de un conductor, se mueve desplazando los electrones del conductor. Qué es lo que quiero decir, si no hay nada de por medio, la electricidad no tiene electrones que mover, no estoy seguro (capaz que estoy diciendo pavadas y capaz que el libro estaba errado, no sería la primera vez que vería eso jaj), así que, no sé. Si alguien me puede aclarar algo más se lo agradezco.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2010)

Cierto, la pregunta me saco una mala jugada... Pero si no fuese así, ni los cables salvarían a la estación espacial.


----------



## GomezF (Nov 9, 2010)

No pasa nada, todos y c/u de nosotros los mortales humanos (mortales en doble sentido ) hemos cometido errores, jeje.

Saludos.

Nota: hablo por la mayoría de nosotros, los moderadores no son tenidos en cuenta en este detalle. Ante cualquier duda pregunte a su médico y/o farmacéutico (o al moderador más cercano  )

Estába bien esto:



> Otra cosa que aprendía leyendo un libro de química es que caundo un generador produce corriente eléctrica y esta se mueve a través de un conductor, se mueve desplazando los electrones del conductor. Qué es lo que quiero decir, si no hay nada de por medio, la electricidad no tiene electrones que mover, no estoy seguro (capaz que estoy diciendo pavadas y capaz que el libro estaba errado, no sería la primera vez que vería eso jaj), así que, no sé. Si alguien me puede aclarar algo más se lo agradezco.



Osea, si no hay electrones, no hay electricidad


----------



## mcrven (Nov 9, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Osea, si no hay electrones, no hay electricidad



Si no hay FLUJO DE ELECTRONES, no hay electricidad.

Si no hay algo que hace que el potencial se mueva, no hay flujo. Es igual que si tomamos en cuenta una represa hidroeléctrica y una laguna. La represa está hecha para hacer que el agua fluya. La laguna está allí, puede que tenga el mismo potencial que la represa pero, no está hecha para fluir, no fluye.

Los electrones existen. Están allí, constituyen un potencial, una especie de cuasi-estático. Hasta que algo los pone en movimiento y los canaliza. Establecido el flujo utilizable, tendremos la electricidad, o sea, el flujo de electrones.

La resistencia, en cualquier campo, es el grado de oposición a cualquier cosa. En el campo de la electricidad, es el grado de oposición al flujo de electrones. Cuando pensamos en R=0, estamos pensando en que no hay oposición al flujo eléctrico y eso no es posible. Siempre hay resistencia. Lo opuesto a la resistencia es la conductáncia, o sea, la cualidad de un medio para dejar pasar el flujo.

Por eso, en teoría, a R=0 le corresponde mho=infinito, y su contraparte, mho=0, R=infinito, osea, el grado de oposición casi sería absoluto.

Saludos a todos los participantes:


----------



## GomezF (Nov 10, 2010)

Ahora ya lo entendí, gracias por aclarármelo.

Saludos.


----------

